# Brakes dilemma



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

As you might already know, I want to buy some brakes. Trihop was kind enough and agreed to bring it when he returns from the US in Semana santa. Now the question is what to order.

At first, I was thinking in buying 1 Magura Louise from Chad. However, this costs 140 plus shipping. Besides, I would need another adapter, right warp ?? That would be like another 15 bucks....

I also saw the Avid Juicies 5 in Sage Cycles for 140 bucks, with a 203mm rotor with free shipping and 15% discount with tacubayas promo code... How good are the juicy 5s? Besides, sage cycles is in Texas. http://www.sagecycles.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=BR02AVJU09&Category_Code=BR02&Product_Count=1

What do you recommend?? I am only buying 1, so I can have a super ghetto setup with a hidraulic front a mechanical in the back


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I'm planing a similar arrangement for the HT but with Hope on front. A friend of mine runs with those avid and 160 mm rotors, he hasn't reported any problem with them, no bleeding necesary and they squeel less than my v-brakes (though a lot more than my Hopes, on our experience...), You can find parts for those brakes on almost any shop (for the avid ones) and the price seems right. I can't speak of the Maguras as I really don't even know them, I think that Warp might be more experienced on them?

El Rivas


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the juicy 5s are "just as good" as the 7s minus the contact point adjustment... however they have had historical squealing problems... that can be fixed (usually) but require some fiddling around..and some luck..

that looks like a great deal 545...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

here's another great deal on juicy 5s...

$82 per wheel (and Will & Gary @ Full Cycles rock!)
http://www.fullcycles.com/product_info.php/cPath/62_32/products_id/829


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crisillo said:


> here's another great deal on juicy 5s...
> 
> $82 per wheel (and Will & Gary @ Full Cycles rock!)
> http://www.fullcycles.com/product_info.php/cPath/62_32/products_id/829


:eekster: :eekster: :eekster:

How reliable is that store??

Very nice... although they come with 160mm rotors and have the squealing rotors.... 
Supposedly, the 07 have different rotors. Have there been any significant changes from 05 to 07??


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:
> 
> How reliable is that store??
> 
> ...


I know them..super cool guys.. I bought my 575 frame from them...and half the Yeti forum has gotten their bikes from Will @ Full Cycles....

I recommend you call them though (maybe use skype to call through the net for less money)...they might swap you the rotors from the start.... I know they have changed some under warranty when Yeti owners complained of squealing.... so if you talk to Will (owner or Gary (manager) they might hook you up from the start....

EDIT: the only changes I have seen are color and that hey went from a split clamp at the lever to single clamp, and back to split clamp, so the 2005 might be split clamp just like the curent one (only different color)

hope this helps.

Cheers,
Cris


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

you should buy those ones if you do I could buy that rotor from you and then with that money you could buy a bigger rotor like a 203mm rotor or something like that


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I can give you the spare Avid


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

why don't you take a look at bluskycycling? it has very good deals like this juicy 7's 2006 with 203mm rotor at only 119 bucks
http://www.blueskycycling.com/product1522_64_-2006_Avid_Juicy_Seven_DH_Disc_Brake_203mm.htm


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mtbgiovanny said:


> why don't you take a look at bluskycycling? it has very good deals like this juicy 7's 2006 with 203mm rotor at only 119 bucks
> http://www.blueskycycling.com/product1522_64_-2006_Avid_Juicy_Seven_DH_Disc_Brake_203mm.htm


Yes I saw that one. Its just for the rear though...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

also yeah.. you can go for the LX hydros that are currently on clearance ($150 for the set) at JensonUSA, they come with 160mm centerlock rotors, but you can get shimano rotors for very decent prices (maybe even upgrade to a 203mm front  )

brakes:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BR604C01-Shimano+Lx+Br-M585+Disc+Brake.aspx

levers:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BL604C00-Shimano+Lx+Bl-M585+Brake+Levers.aspx


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> I can give you the spare Avid


really?? aren't you going to stay with it?? I thought you were going to put it on your rear ture or something like that


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crisillo said:


> also yeah.. you can go for the LX hydros that are currently on clearance ($150 for the set) at JensonUSA, they come with 160mm centerlock rotors, but you can get shimano rotors for very decent prices (maybe even upgrade to a 203mm front  )
> 
> brakes:
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BR604C01-Shimano+Lx+Br-M585+Disc+Brake.aspx
> ...


ooooo
Could use my current hayes rotors and adapters?

We found Arivas in SNT today, and I took his bike for a little spin. I really liked the Hope Mono Minis. Very comfortable lever and pretty modulable for the bit I used them. But they are only for xc, right?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ooooo
> Could use my current hayes rotors and adapters?
> 
> We found Arivas in SNT today, and I took his bike for a little spin. I really liked the Hope Mono Minis. Very comfortable lever and pretty modulable for the bit I used them. But they are only for xc, right?


yep..the hayes rotors and adapters would work fine... I have used Hopes and Avids on my Shimanos without problems...

well.. the Minis are a ligt brakes... not "only for xc", but they are designed with a light weoght, and probably have less tolerance to heat when compared to the 4 or 6 pot Hopes...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Well. I think my dilemma was solved  

A guy I know from Ajusco offered me a pair of 4 piston XTs (used for less than a month) for 2000 pesos both :thumbsup: He works at a bike shop, so he offered to bleed them and install them. 
The only thing is that I will have to buy new rotors and adapters, but it will be a good (and local) deal anyways.
Anyone got a pair of rotors or shimano adapters that wants to sell me in a while?? 

Oh and he also offered MTBgiovanny a very very nice frame. Its a duncon Pitbull, poo colour. He wants to buy it


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Well. I think my dilemma was solved
> 
> A guy I know from Ajusco offered me a pair of 4 piston XTs (used for less than a month) for 2000 pesos both :thumbsup: He works at a bike shop, so he offered to bleed them and install them.
> The only thing is that I will have to buy new rotors and adapters, but it will be a good (and local) deal anyways.
> ...


sounds like a great deal... hope you find some decently priced rotors/adapters...

what size are you looking for?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crisillo said:


> sounds like a great deal... hope you find some decently priced rotors/adapters...
> 
> what size are you looking for?


I think that 4 pistons is maybe too much for me  
I was thinking in maybe 185 on both wheels or 203 on the front one. Those brakes are not postmount right? Would any other brand of rotors work? (sorry, im pretty stupid when it comes to all these adapters, mounts, rotors, etc gibberish )


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well Shimano brakes hade the repupation of running very narrow so I guess you will have some problems with the Hayes. I say you tun 160 back and 200 front for full on metal jacket power!!! 

Adapters you can buy in Benotto.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Well Shimano brakes hade the repupation of running very narrow so I guess you will have some problems with the Hayes. I say you tun 160 back and 200 front for full on metal jacket power!!!
> 
> Adapters you can buy in Benotto.


Hmm. That could be a good idea, The rear would fit my frame without any adapters??
Would I be able to use an avid rotor??


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Oh and he also offered MTBgiovanny a very very nice frame. Its a duncon Pitbull, poo colour. He wants to buy it


hahahahaha poo colour


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Oh and he also offered MTBgiovanny a very very nice frame. Its a duncon Pitbull, poo colour. He wants to buy it


Get the Amstaff instead, better bike for what we do; it can still hancle light FR.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I think that 4 pistons is maybe too much for me
> I was thinking in maybe 185 on both wheels or 203 on the front one. Those brakes are not postmount right? Would any other brand of rotors work? (sorry, im pretty stupid when it comes to all these adapters, mounts, rotors, etc gibberish )


yep..the older XTs are IS only..so no worries if your fork is IS...



tacubaya said:


> Well Shimano brakes hade the repupation of running very narrow so I guess you will have some problems with the Hayes. I say you tun 160 back and 200 front for full on metal jacket power!!!
> 
> Adapters you can buy in Benotto.


Shimanos have a narrow braking track...not pad clearance..so the rotors could do fine..I have used Avids and Hopes in mine without problems..and the hayes don't look any wider/thicker than the Avid Cleansweeps I used...

203/160 is an awesome combo.... I run it on one of my bikes....I run 203/180 in the other.... sonce you are a light guy..160 rear will be enough...and one adapter less..


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Get the Amstaff instead, better bike for what we do; it can still hancle light FR.


Well, yeah. The thing is that the guy (Ernesto) is selling the frame for cheap, since it was bought and used by the guy who got his SC Jackal stolen. When they found it in mercadolibre, he decided to sell it.
Maybe he should ask about the Amstaff in zona bike as well


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crisillo said:


> yep..the older XTs are IS only..so no worries if your fork is IS...
> 
> Shimanos have a narrow braking track...not pad clearance..so the rotors could do fine..I have used Avids and Hopes in mine without problems..and the hayes don't look any wider/thicker than the Avid Cleansweeps I used...
> 
> 203/160 is an awesome combo.... I run it on one of my bikes....I run 203/180 in the other.... sonce you are a light guy..160 rear will be enough...and one adapter less..


My fork is post mount :cryin:

I think I will do the 180/160 or 203/160 combo. Besides, tacubaya got an 160 avid rotor for sale. I doubt I need more in the rear or the front for that matter
Overkill maximus


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> My fork is post mount :cryin:


no worries... having a postmount fork with the old IS XTs only means that you can't run a 160mm rotor...

you can for sure run a 203mm rotor SM-MA-F203S/P









or a 170mm one SM-MA-F170S/P









you can get another brand adapter like the Hope +20mm if you want to run 180mm











545cu4ch said:


> I think I will do the 180/160 or 203/160 combo. Besides, tacubaya got an 160 avid rotor for sale. I doubt I need more in the rear


yeah.. for the rear the 160mm will do...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crisillo said:


> no worries... having a postmount fork with the old IS XTs only means that you can't run a 160mm rotor...
> 
> you can for sure run a 203mm rotor SM-MA-F203S/P
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot cris :thumbsup: Yove helped me a ton. 
I think I will get the one in the first pic, since the other 2 say that are not compatible with Marzocchi postmounts. I hope they have it in benotto


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thanks a lot cris :thumbsup: Yove helped me a ton.
> I think I will get the one in the first pic, since the other 2 say that are not compatible with Marzocchi postmounts. I hope they have it in benotto


glad to help! :thumbsup:

the adapter shouldn't be hard to find... if it was.. I could help you get it around here and I could ship it to you as a letter (maybe you could ask Chad to do the same if necessary)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Well Shimano brakes hade the repupation of running very narrow so I guess you will have some problems with the Hayes.


If rotor thickness is the "suspect" issue.... 
That's only a problem when you have:

- VERY new or very thick brake pads
- Too much oil in the system
- A non self-regulating brake (closed system)
- Extremely narrow rotor slot

The piston in a open system hydro brake moves free (only "held" in place by pressure/vacuum of the fluid) inside a seal. This seal distorts with the piston movement, giving the piston displacement, while you apply pressure to the lever.

If the pad gets worn, the seal movement will not be enough and the piston will slide over the seal. When you release pressure, the piston will not go back but only the distance given by seal displacement. The brake pad will sit at the same distance from the rotor as when the pad was not worn and some fluid in the reservoir will take the place of the displaced piston below the membrane in the reservoir, and some air on top of it.

What does all this babbling means? He will not have problems unless he have thicker than normal brake pads, a very narrow rotor slot or too much oil in the system.

Rotors are only 0.2mm from each other.... Hayes "look" thick, but in reality, they really aren't for the rest of the tolerances in the brake.

If the braking track being narrow is the issue.... that's only an issue if:

- The pad does not bite completely the outer edge of the rotor.
- The pad bites in TOO deep into the rotor arms. A little is acceptable.

As for replacement rotors... Check out Benotto... they may still have Grimeca rotors, which is where XT's were made from. The old style four pot XT's are a copy of the Grimeca System 8 (I think)... at any rate, the design was from Grimeca and Shimano "rebadged" it.

(Pretty much as Avid got Formula to make the Juicy)


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> If rotor thickness is the "suspect" issue....
> That's only a problem when you have:
> 
> - VERY new or very thick brake pads
> ...


Thanks for the help warp. In that case, I think I will buy tacubayas 160mm avid rotor for the back and buy a cheap 203mm rotor for the front. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Get the Amstaff instead, better bike for what we do; it can still hancle light FR.


I don't know I'm gonna ask but the thing about the pitbull bike is that he's offering me a very good deal it's almost new for 3 000 pesos, so I'll have a look at the amstaff prices, although I doubt I'm gonna be able to find an amstaff for that price...


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh and rito could you tell me what is the diference between the amstaff and the pitbull?? I mean I know it's the geometry but it dosen't change that much or does it??


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Oh and rito could you tell me what is the diference between the amstaff and the pitbull?? I mean I know it's the geometry but it dosen't change that much or does it??


Almost everything changes. The pitbull is way more overbuilt and more standover height and heavier and less capable of climbing, etc etc


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Almost everything changes. The pitbull is way more overbuilt and more standover height and heavier and less capable of climbing, etc etc


Well I thought they were more different, but other than the weight/overbuilt (and the looks, i like the Amstaff better) they are pretty much the same.

The only diference I could found was the TT lenght which is a lil bit larger on the pitbull; more 4x/racer oriented I would say. The Amstaff´s TT is slightly shorter, which makes it more flickable (sp?). But to be honest, now that I saw the numbers at the site, I doubt you could notice a difference in the riding other than its weight. A small size would be perfect for you; a medium is still good and you´ll grow pretty soon.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I just installed my front XT brake on MTBGiovannis bike, and I am not impressed  
I was expecting to be catapulted over the handelbars, but grabbing a HANDFUL of brake just stops you and lifts the rear tire a tiny bit.
A it is, the modulation is very very nice, but the power sucks. It is more or less the same as MTBGiovannis Hayes Mx-2, or maybe even a bit less :madmax: :madmax: 

The pads are (supposedly) new. Could it be that they need to be broken in, or do they have to be bled. I would be VERY dissapointed if I cannot get myself catapulted over the handlebars with them  I have not tried the rear though....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I just installed my front XT brake on MTBGiovannis bike, and I am not impressed
> I was expecting to be catapulted over the handelbars, but grabbing a HANDFUL of brake just stops you and lifts the rear tire a tiny bit.
> A it is, the modulation is very very nice, but the power sucks. It is more or less the same as MTBGiovannis Hayes Mx-2, or maybe even a bit less :madmax: :madmax:
> 
> The pads are (supposedly) new. Could it be that they need to be broken in, or do they have to be bled. I would be VERY dissapointed if I cannot get myself catapulted over the handlebars with them  I have not tried the rear though....


you need to break them in appropriately.... there is no way the brakes will have full power like that.... some pad material needs to set on the rotor... find a nice continuous rolling hill..and roll down with the brakes engaged, but without locking them....just cause friction... do it a couple of times and you will see how power improves every time.... no worries.. you will be able to do nose wheelies soon enough


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crisillo said:


> you need to break them in appropriately.... there is no way the brakes will have full power like that.... some pad material needs to set on the rotor... find a nice continuous rolling hill..and roll down with the brakes engaged, but without locking them....just cause friction... do it a couple of times and you will see how power improves every time.... no worries.. you will be able to do nose wheelies soon enough


You were right Crisillo :thumbsup: 
Today we rode SNT and did the longest Dh possible there. Approx 10km of practically non stop steep, technical, brake dragging dh.  
After the ride, I tried the brake again and it was much much better. Not a mind blowing power, but pretty damn good considering it was on a 160 mm rotor.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> You were right Crisillo :thumbsup:
> Today we rode SNT and did the longest Dh possible there. Approx 10km of practically non stop steep, technical, brake dragging dh.
> After the ride, I tried the brake again and it was much much better. Not a mind blowing power, but pretty damn good considering it was on a 160 mm rotor.


great... if you get the 203mm when you get the adapter.. you will see a huge improvement... just remember that you will have to break the brake in again when you switch rotors....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Now the problem is the adapter...
They gave me a machined one at bicimaniacos, but it looks like it was machined by a monkey. Besides, it is made to go ON my current adapter :skep: 

I also called many bennottos, and the usual response when I asked about a disc brake adapter was: "huh?? " :lol: 

Im going to keep looking and if not, order it from chad


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I told ya! Now you lost the shipping!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Now the problem is the adapter...
> They gave me a machined one at bicimaniacos, but it looks like it was machined by a monkey. Besides, it is made to go ON my current adapter :skep:
> 
> I also called many bennottos, and the usual response when I asked about a disc brake adapter was: "huh?? " :lol:
> ...


bummer on that... I am pretty sure Chad can send you the adapter in a letter envelope and save a lot of shipping (and taxes too), if not let me know and I could order it locally and send it in a registered letter to you

I just had my 1st order from Chad shipped.. he has awesome customer service... now the waiting begins.. I hope to get my stuff next week...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Read my signature, Chad is the ultimate costumer service


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Read my signature, Chad is the ultimate costumer service


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Read my signature, Chad is the ultimate costumer service


What happend to Sagecycles???


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, Chad gained priority... And SageCycles seems to do well, have you seen their ads here on the Mtbr Forums?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I also called many bennottos, and the usual response when I asked about a disc brake adapter was: "huh?? " :lol:


Get the Shimano part number so they can track it in their system.

Also call the Central Offices (Atencion a Clientes)... the girl iin there is pretty cool and will check the stock at their main Warehouse AND can tell you if a store has it in stock.

Benotto works at a world class level, IMHO. However, they don't have much to choose from. Teknobike has a much wider offer, but their prices SUCK big time.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Get the Shimano part number so they can track it in their system.
> 
> Also call the Central Offices (Atencion a Clientes)... the girl iin there is pretty cool and will check the stock at their main Warehouse AND can tell you if a store has it in stock.
> 
> Benotto works at a world class level, IMHO. However, they don't have much to choose from. Teknobike has a much wider offer, but their prices SUCK big time.


Thanks on the advice warp. I will call them.
Also, maybe the guys at cycloride have them. Although they closed, they still take what they have in spare stock to the 4x races. In the past race, Tacubaya thinks he saw one...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thanks on the advice warp. I will call them.
> Also, maybe the guys at cycloride have them. Although they closed, they still take what they have in spare stock to the 4x races. In the past race, Tacubaya thinks he saw one...


Abel is another source, but I'm afraid you have to hit his place and look for yourself. He may not be that helpful on the phone.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmm
This is getting complicated. I called servicio a clientes and gave them the numbers that appear on the adapter that crisillo posted. Apparently, their code is different, since that one is too long. I cant find it in Shimanos page either..

I also asked a guy that sells stuff in SNT and this is his reply: 
Que onda pues ya te tengo lo de tu adaptador, pero si es una lana, veo que es muy especial yo te lo podria conseguir en $ 70 dolares, y tardaria dos semanas, necesitaria la mitad, chance lo pueda conseguir mas barato, pero me confirman en dos semanas, que llegue un contenedor de shimano, tu me dices que onda, ya sea lo pido a usa y te cuesta $70 usd o nos esperamos en europa vale casi $ 30 euros mas envio.

For those extra $70 bucks I could have nearly bought TWO louises...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hmm
> This is getting complicated. I called servicio a clientes and gave them the numbers that appear on the adapter that crisillo posted. Apparently, their code is different, since that one is too long. I cant find it in Shimanos page either..
> 
> I also asked a guy that sells stuff in SNT and this is his reply:
> ...


Call or e-mail Chad... ask him exactly what you want and ask him to send it via USPS, the cheapest option available. It should be very little money for the postage, but it'll take ages.

However, you'll have what you want... late but what you want.

I just received some Titus spares that Bikerbob sent by Feb-27th... that's month and a half, gentlemen. But nobody else would have been able to get me these spares domestically 

Plan ahead if budget is your priority... I'm not playing the smart arse, just stating a fact.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I TOLD YA.

Chad adapter is 35 plus 15 dls flat rate envelope... well that was his message..


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I TOLD YA.
> 
> Chad adapter is 35 plus 15 dls flat rate envelope... well that was his message..


I TOLD YA
I didnt have ANY money

hmmm.. anyone wants to order a small thing to share the shipping?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> I TOLD YA
> I didnt have ANY money
> 
> hmmm.. anyone wants to order a small thing to share the shipping?


No, now you must pay by seeing those unmounted brakes for some time


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I TOLD YA
> I didnt have ANY money
> 
> hmmm.. anyone wants to order a small thing to share the shipping?


Let me think about it a couple days... I may have something to order, but I'm not promising. I'm as broke as they get.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I need a derr. hanger for the flux, can he get one? I'm willing to share shipping charges, let me know...

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> I need a derr. hanger for the flux, can he get one? I'm willing to share shipping charges, let me know...
> 
> El Rivas


Yes, he can. :thumbsup: 
Try him.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

ok! let me know how we do this, I've never dealt with him but by all the hype I'm pretty interested...

El Rivas


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hmm
> This is getting complicated. I called servicio a clientes and gave them the numbers that appear on the adapter that crisillo posted. Apparently, their code is different, since that one is too long. I cant find it in Shimanos page either..
> 
> I also asked a guy that sells stuff in SNT and this is his reply:
> ...


wow that's expensive... as Warp suggested..talk to Chad
... and ask him to send it as a letter...it will probably arrive faster too... even if arivas joins for the hanger, it can still fit in a letter envelope..

For example, I ordered a chainring, SS cog, spacers and chainring bolts from Misfit Psycles in Canada and they sent it in a padded envelope, I paid no duty and only $10 shipping...

I am pretty sure Chad can work something like that out for such small parts


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

arivas said:


> ok! let me know how we do this, I've never dealt with him but by all the hype I'm pretty interested...
> 
> El Rivas


Hey, if by this weekend I cant find any place to get the adapter, I will let you know so we can order your hanger and my adapter.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, let me know if you get or if yu don't get the adapter in order to take apropiate actions, are you riding this saturday?

El Rivas


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

arivas said:


> Ok, let me know if you get or if yu don't get the adapter in order to take apropiate actions, are you riding this saturday?
> 
> El Rivas


Of course we're riding this saturday what about you?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I think we'll do Desierto-La Marquesa-Desierto; yesterday I was dead ended by a stupid cab... I hope not to find him tomorrow (nor any other day for what mathers!), people on cars are sort of dangerous... Hope to see you soon at Ajusco!

El Rivas


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Update:
I found the adapter needed among the remains of Cyclo ride   
Wereber was generous and he is going to give it to me for 100 pesos :thumbsup: 
Sorry Arivas...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Update:
> I found the adapter needed among the remains of Cyclo ride
> Wereber was generous and he is going to give it to me for 100 pesos :thumbsup:
> Sorry Arivas...


Great!..you can finally get those brakes installed (with the right size rotor )


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Update:
> I found the adapter needed among the remains of Cyclo ride
> Wereber was generous and he is going to give it to me for 100 pesos :thumbsup:
> Sorry Arivas...


Rivas... Told ya you can't trust these kids... sheeeesh....

I wish your brakes explode into 1000 pieces at the gnarliest of "El Muerto" because of what you just did to Arivas.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Rivas... Told ya you can't trust these kids... sheeeesh....
> 
> I wish your brakes explode into 1000 pieces at the gnarliest of "El Muerto" because of what you just did to Arivas.


Im sorryyyyy :cryin: 
Will arivas ever forgive me???


----------

